# BSOD with OC's



## HawMan (May 12, 2006)

Hey guys.

i finally found a BIOS which allowed me to change the Multiplier, but when i do i get a BSOD.



I put it from 13 to 14 which gives me 3200Mhz and a HT of 1000Mhz & the RAM speed of 400Mhz.


But when i run orthos i get errors and the BSOD.

The Temp & CPU voltage is fine but i just somehow cant get the cpu stable with the small change of multiplier.

the only way i can get close to 3.2Ghz is using the FSB which means i have to decrease the HT to 400mhz.

Any idea's?


My Good dream would be to hit 3.1 / 3.2 Ghz & a RAM speed of 500Mhz 




PS the RAM voltage is at 2.1V.


:wave:


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

have you tried raising your cpu voltage ????


I dont think changing your* multiplier *is going to work unless you have a unclocked cpu ?????? the bios may allow changing the multiplier but the cpu wont like it ?


you need to change the FSB


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

not for the squimish

http://safari.oreilly.com/0596007485/pchks-CHP-3-SECT-11


----------



## HawMan (May 12, 2006)

linderman said:


> have you tried raising your cpu voltage ????
> 
> 
> I dont think changing your* multiplier *is going to work unless you have a unclocked cpu ?????? the bios may allow changing the multiplier but the cpu wont like it ?
> ...



Hi Joe ( i knew you would come to the rescue ).

The CPU Is the AMD 5000+ Black Edition, The CPU comes with the unlocked multiplier .

I have tryed changing the CPU Voltage but still no luck.


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

ahhhhhh I forgot the Black edition has the unlocked multiplier :embarased



have you tried lowering your HTT to *4X*

what voltage have you tried ?????? I would go with 1.35 volts


its a shame you didnt go with a gigabyte board >>>>> normally I would say or ASUS but I am not impressed with AM2 Asus boards 

but I dont think you are getting the tweaks out of the MSI board that you need to make that cpu purr !

I'll bet the DFI has a winner for that one !


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

Overclocking the 5000+ Black Edition couldn't be easier. Head into the BIOS and start the upward climb of the multiplier. Of course, for total system enhancement, you will want to adjust the memory and HTT as well, but for this review we will just be dealing with the CPU and increasing the multiplier to test the performance of the CPU. Highest benchmark stable clock was 16x200MHz at 1.4V for a CPU speed of 3200MHz. The other benefit is that with the 16x multiplier, the RAM divider is 8 and allows the memory to be run at 400. The 5000+ was able to boot into Windows at 16.5x200MHz at 1.5V but was not benchmark stable. I believe the motherboard was the bottleneck as there were no voltage adjustments other than CPU and Memory. With a little push on the HTT voltage, it should have been stable.


http://www.overclockersclub.com/reviews/amd_5000_be/4.htm



I just dont think your board is up to it ?????


----------



## Aus_Karlos (Mar 10, 2007)

I thought changing the Multiplier is dependent on the CPU, my E6750 only supports multiplier of x6 or x8 even tho my Multiplier can go higher.

Make sure your PCI-E bus frequency isn't changing when you change the multiplier.


----------



## HawMan (May 12, 2006)

Ill check these things tonight when i have some more time. My CPU multiplier goes up till the CPU is at 5.2GHz lol.


----------



## Aus_Karlos (Mar 10, 2007)

Tad bit overkill isn't it.. Ive just manged to break the 3ghz barrier with mine.. I can only go up 200mhz and that the CPU's core limit.

Another note, have you manually set your RAM timings and frequency?


----------



## HawMan (May 12, 2006)

RAM Freq is at 800Mhz in the BIOS, I may try putting it to 667mhz.

I manually put the RAM timings at 4-4-4-12 , Runs fine at 900Mhz.


When i tried to hit 1000mhz i put the timings to 5-5-5-15.


----------

